# Getting ready for the season!!!!



## antigua (Dec 17, 2007)

We picked up the camper this past weekend. What a feeling!!!!! I couldn't wait to unlock the door and jump in. The all familiar smell of the camper was heart warming and I was very glad to get her back. We decided to park the camper at a campground for the season for a bunch of reasons, so we had to pick her up early to take it to the campground. Now we can't actually camp until May 24 long weekend which for me can't come soon enough. They are going to put the camper on site for us and set up all the sewer connection. :thumbup1: My thoughts, SWEET!!! Like that service. We have a great site. I can't wait to take a few picture and post them. I'm going to miss the traveling and visiting new campgrounds but this was the only way we could make camping work this year. Camping is right around the corner for us.....Tic Toc Tic Toc.....:icon_smile_bbq:


----------



## roadhouse (Feb 29, 2008)

Looking forward to the pictures!!!


----------



## doxielover101 (Apr 20, 2009)

We have had our camper set on one site for 3 years now. Lots really wonderful relationships come from staying put. However, this year we are traveling..west. We are looking forward to seeing other campsites not open to us in past years. If it turns out that it is more trouble then we bargined for the permanent site is always there for us. Still looking:thumbup1: for at good truck..getting closer to making a decision. Today in NH it reached 94 degrees..is it summer yet ?


----------

